# Grenville fish and game 3d tourny sept 25



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Get ready for hunting season! Its just around the corner! Lets get all you smack talkin, side bettin hunters out to test your set ups before the season begins. Angel has also asked me to post that they will be setting up on the Saturday the 24th if anyone is avalible to help. This is a great course for those that have never shot it before. Lets try to get your neighbor hunting buddy with their crossbows or whatever and introduce someone knew to the addictive sport of 3d.


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

You going Paul?


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

I hear Paul has something Red that will kick some blue Butt..................

Hows that for getting the SMACK going.


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Is there going to be some Bear targets ?

Apparently some one needs some practice........... :darkbeer::darkbeer:

Ok Im out of here that should keep this thread on the top for a while.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

:focus:Nice Mark .Thanks.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*smack talk*

Thats some heavy smack talk for sure!!!! I will be there pending hockey schedules. Should be a hoot. I have not decided what vanes I am shooting for hunting this year so it could be real interesting if I decide to go back to the old faithful fobs. 6" flourescent orange arrow wraps and white or orange fobs. I should probably just order another dozen arrows now!!! I am officially uninviting Mr Perkins. 599 inner just scares the heck out of a 1" glowing white fob in a black bear at 20 yds. I know for sure whether my arrow was an 8 or a 12 it would not be safe. Should be one heck of a day. Everybody in my group has to be shooting their hunting set ups if i am going to bring out the fobs. Maybe we can get LLoyd out of retirement for this one. That would be one heck of a group,Perkins,Dodge,Jollota and my fobs. hmmm.


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

DODGE-3D said:


> :focus:Nice Mark .Thanks.


LOL, :wink:


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

I think Ive got some teenagers that are going to re educate me , apparently they cant miss.

however may have the same problem, darn hockey is starting again . :angry::angry:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

perkins dodge jollota and paul in one group .. we don`t have all day and ear plugs and hip waders will be supplied to the rest of the shooters because its going to be pretty thick around them lol lol good shooting boys are you guys splitting the money 4 ways lol lol lol :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*What are you trying to say teddy???*

The only thing being split will be arrows I am sure. On another note how much was donated to the hospital from the charity shoot, sorry i could not make it. sounds like everyone had a good time.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Paul $2000 to the hospital from the shoot and you better be there next year for sure I need somebody to keep some of them in line.... plans in the making already with 20 more new targets purchased for a total of 45 I now have 3 elk so I will have one peg and a herd out in the field and each target will be marked as per stake distance to shoot at so farthest will be red stake target and you will be squeaking a shot through or by the antlers of the other 2 .. lol lol


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Nicely done ted*

I have only heard good things Ted. Nice job! Sorry I could not make but will be there next year. You gonna make it to the grenville shoot on the 25th.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

our annual meeting at our hunt camp and work weekend if I don`t go I`ll be at shoot for sure..


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> :focus:Nice Mark .Thanks.


OHHH....i didnt hear, did somebody miss a Teddy Bear???

Oh do tell. LOL


Andy


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

3--d said:


> OHHH....i didnt hear, did somebody miss a Teddy Bear???
> 
> Oh do tell. LOL
> 
> ...


Maybe there is another ugly old TinkerBear roaming the woods:wink:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nobody missed a bear just didn't touch the 12 ring to slow him down.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Ill be there speakin of Tinker Bears LOL
What happend Dan?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

We will talk on the 25th Tinker.This is about a 3D tournament .I am sure everybody on at one time has shot a animal and never recovered it.I have 2 guys in mind ,so get back to the topic at hand.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Maybe Grenville will have a new target to shoot:wink:


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hunting setups? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm  I kinda like that idea..... I would stick to the FOBs Paul they shoot great ....... And Mark yes Paul does have something Red and could be better then Blue  but we won't get into that LOL


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey boys, don't forget the Ottawa shoot this weekend... It's a good warm up for FOB bustin! lol


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

XXX_Shooter said:


> Hunting setups? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm  I kinda like that idea..... I would stick to the FOBs Paul they shoot great ....... And Mark yes Paul does have something Red and could be better then Blue  but we won't get into that LOL


No lets not go down that road buddy.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

LOL thats funny a blast from the past



thunderbolt said:


> Maybe Grenville will have a new target to shoot:wink:


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh come on Mark!!!!!!!


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

XXX_Shooter said:


> Oh come on Mark!!!!!!!


Nah, I'll try and behave myself.


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hahaha


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Well i shot with Chris tonight he is definately DQ'd for sunday!My Fobs are just not safe! He shot a 300 at 18m with his friggin huntin setup. He was cuttin the arrows just before we shot, must have gotten lucky on the set up cause man its rockin. We didnt count xs but very close to 290 inner cause it was X,X.10 end after end. i think he may know something about settin up bows and a little about shootin em as well. I can see an order going in to Paul at starrflight for some more fobs for hunting season. I think we may deligate shooting positions for the day.Dodge first,Jollota second, Perkins third and myself last


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

paul can`t remember is it pretty dry there if it rains for a day or two before?????


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

ont.deerhunter said:


> Well i shot with Chris tonight he is definately DQ'd for sunday!My Fobs are just not safe! He shot a 300 at 18m with his friggin huntin setup. He was cuttin the arrows just before we shot, must have gotten lucky on the set up cause man its rockin. We didnt count xs but very close to 290 inner cause it was X,X.10 end after end. i think he may know something about settin up bows and a little about shootin em as well. I can see an order going in to Paul at starrflight for some more fobs for hunting season. I think we may deligate shooting positions for the day.Dodge first,Jollota second, Perkins third and myself last


BEGINNERS LUCK is all it was, c'mon now. Not possible really, you think were all that stupid...... :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

Atta Boy Chris , LOL


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Grenvilles 3d range*

To answer Teds question the main trail will be dry as they have put a couple hundred loads of crushed stone in. I would bring rubber boots for the shooting lanes if we get some wet weather. To make things easier for you I am sure that you could come out saturday to check out the lanes and carry a target or two.:wink:


----------



## bighoytman (Apr 12, 2006)

central Michigan sportsman club has a 3d shoot the 24th


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Well I hope theres lots of deer targets because what I saw tonight warrants some practice. 

Taking cash offers on location..........:wink:

Start bidding at $1000. :darkbeer:


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Great course and great people.Bringing my hunting rig for sure.Anybody got the starting time?


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

The club's website says registration 7:30-10:00 a.m at the club-house.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Big thanks to Grenville for your hard work in putting on a super shoot! Had a great time. Your 1/4 pound hot dogs were out of this world.

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks for the great fun.....wish there was more people showed up

Man my yardage sucks sometimes...lol


Thanks for the schooling charles...lol

Andy


----------

